# Kefir Questions



## Beverrlly

OK, I have a few questions about my kefir!

1) I'm drying off my only milker right now and won't have milk again until March, can I make kefir from pasteurized cow's milk from the store?
2) Can I make it with skim milk (either goat or cow) 
3) Does kefir contain the amount of fat of the original milk? I'm guessing yes but it _could_ do something to the fat that I don't understand!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

You should be able to transfer them to pasteurized cow's milk or skim milk with no problems. Sorry, I don't think the fat in the milk is altered when it becomes kefir. 

Christy


----------



## Sondra

BUT if you use it in pasturized milk then be sure and rinse good before putting back into your raw goat milk later you can freeze some now and keep until your ready to use them again just leave some of the kefir on the grains when freezing.


----------



## Beverrlly

Just curious---why rinse them real good when transferring back to raw milk?? I would think the other way around for those who are "scared" of raw milk.


----------



## Sondra

Haven't a clue Vicki just allways said to rinse well or keep separate I am just a followere


----------



## Beverrlly

Ahh....."Vicki Says"....good enough for me!! :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Now you guys 

Vicki said because I rinse my guys really really well, because they are in raw milk, then they move to pastuerised milk for my babies....not much CAE prevention if you are using keifer from raw milk in your pastuerised milk in the lambar!!!!  Vicki


----------



## Sondra

:yeahthat :rofl I knew but couldn't remember at the time. :/


----------



## baileybunch

I have a question. How long does strained kefir last? I've had some in a jar for a few months (refrigerated) and then one jar that I started a few weeks ago. When does it go bad? How will I know?


----------



## Sondra

I always keep milk on my grains tho it does make kefir but keep in frig long long time.


----------



## Guest

It can last a _very_ long time, it just gets stronger and stronger. If it tastes too strong dump it


----------



## Sondra

Well darn didn't read that right thought you were talking abt the grains. If too strong use it to make some bisquits.


----------



## baileybunch

I still have my grains in a jar of <now> kefir. I'm glad to hear I can freeze them in needed. We are down to our last doe in milk and she's slowing down and we are supplementing our lamb with some of the milk too! My kefir days are dwindling! Ah...I like the idea of biscuits (and bread?) with the kefir. Good. I just didn't want some nasty rotted kefir sitting in the refrigerator.

Also, when you strain and make a new batch but haven't finished the last <strained> kefir, can you strain the next finished kefir into that same jar or should you use a fresh jar?


----------



## Guest

> Also, when you strain and make a new batch but haven't finished the last <strained> kefir, can you strain the next finished kefir into that same jar or should you use a fresh jar?


Sure you _could_ keep adding fresh kefir to old but it will get really strong. I just keep unstrained kefir in the fridge until I need more.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

me too


----------

